# My planted 55 almost done



## ZakkWylde (Nov 15, 2007)

Well everything is in order, just need to tidy up the some tubing a little more and maybe rearrange some plants. I wanted a lot of variety and a densely planted tank for all my fish and shrimp, didn't really have too much of an aesthetic theme in mind. Tell me what you think, the pictures are very bad I know. Im asking for a new digital cam for christmas. This is my first attempt at a planted tank also, so hopefully in a few months I can get pictures of growth.




























The only fake plants in the tank, attached to the log.









Mr. Botia.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 15, 2007)

BTW my Amazon Sword in the back left corner had some serious chain of O2 coming out of 5 different leaves tonight, it was a very satisfying feeling after all the work that went into setting up CO2 and lighting.


----------

